# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Du lich thai lan 14/9

## travelvietnam

TOUR DU LICH THAI LAN: 

Ngày khởi hành: 14/9

Giá tour: 8,300,000 vnd

Liên hệ: Ms PHƯƠNG – 0934 152427

Ngày 01: TP.HCM - DU LICH THAI LAN - TOUR DU LICH THAI LAN – BANGKOK

Xe đón khách du lich thai lan tại điểm hẹn. Đưa ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất bay đi tour du lich Thái Lan lúc 20:50 Đến phi trường Suvarnabhumi – Bangkok. Xe đưa khách du lich thai lan về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 02: DU LICH THAI LAN - TOUR DU LICH THAI LAN - BANGKOK – PATTAYA
Ăn sáng. Khách du lich thai lan tham quan:
• Cung điện Mùa Hè
• Vườn thú ngoài trời Safari World.
Ăn trưa. Khach du lich thai lan tham quan:
• Chương trình biểu diễn Cá Heo (Dolphin Show) ở Marine Park.
• Chương trình Movie Star - với màn trình diễn phim Điệp viên 007 của Hollywood.
Ăn tối, tự do.

Ngày 03: DU LICH THAI LAN - TOUR DU LICH THAI LAN - PATTAYA
Ăn sáng. Khach du lich thai lan tham quan:
• Đảo San Hô (Coral Island) - bằng tàu cao tốc, tham quan thắng cảnh và tắm biển.
Ăn trưa. Buổi chiều đoàn tham quan:
• Khu du lịch Nong Nooch Culture Village (cách Pattaya khoảng 20 km về phía nam) - Tại đây khách du lich thai lan sẽ thưởng thức các chương trình Văn hoá nghệ thuật truyền thống của dân tộc Thái. (Thai Traditional Cultural Show).
• Chương trình xiếc Voi.
• Chụp hình vườn Bonsai và vườn Hoa Lan (Orchid Garden).
Sau khi ăn tối khách du lich thai lan thưởng thức Chương trình Alcazar show (hoặc Tiffany show), đây là chương trình ca múa tạp kỹ độc nhất vô nhị của tập đoàn BD – “Bán nam bán nữ” nổi tiếng.
Ăn tối, tự do dạo phố.

Ngày 04: DU LICH THAI LAN  - TOUR DU LICH THAI LAN - PATTAYA – BANGKOK
Ăn sáng. Khách du lich thai lan khởi hành về Bangkok. Trên đường đi, đoàn tham quan:
• Trung tâm triễn lãm vàng bạc đá quý của Thái Lan.
• Mua sắm tại trung tâm Yến Huyết & mật ong
• Sriracha Tiger Zoo – một vườn thú tập trung nhiều loài thú quí hiếm. Khách du lich thai lan sẽ kinh ngạc với các show biểu diễn rùng rợn, hấp dẫn của cá sấu, hổ…
• Cửa hàng đồ da - chiêm ngưỡng những sản phẩm được làm từ da Cá Sấu, da rắn ….
Ăn tối. Về khách sạn. Tự do.

Ngày 05: DU LICH THAI LAN - TOUR DU LICH THAI LAN - BANGKOK – TP.HCM
Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. khach du lich thai lan Khởi hành tham quan:
• Chùa Phật Vàng (Golden Buddha) – nơi thờ tượng Phật ngồi bằng vàng nặng 5,5 tấn. Tại đây Quý khách sẽ được hướng dẫn xin quẻ xăm và thỉnh Phật đeo.
• Trại rắn - xem show biểu diễn rắn độc đáo.
Khách du lich thai lan sẽ được phục vụ phần ăn nhẹ (fastfood). Sau đó đưa đoàn ra phi trường để bay về Việt Nam (chuyến bay TK 68 khởi hành lúc 15:15). Nhân viên Fiditour sẽ đón khách du lich thai lan tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất lúc 16:55 và đưa về điểm hẹn (127-129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1). Kết thúc chuyến đi.

GIÁ TOUR DU LICH THAI LAN TRẺ EM:
• Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi : 25% giá tour du lich thai lan (ngủ chung với người lớn).
• Trẻ em từ trên 2 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi : 75% giá tour du lich thai lan (ngủ chung với người lớn), 85% giá tour du lich thai lan (bé ngủ giường riêng Extra Bed), 90% giá tour du lich thai lan (bé ngủ giường riêng)
• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour du lich thai lan như người lớn.

GIÁ TOUR DU LICH THAI LAN BAO GỒM:
• Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế phi trường 2 nước + phí an ninh hàng không + phụ thu xăng dầu (thay đổi theo giá báo của hàng không).
• Khách sạn, ăn uống, vận chuyển, hướng dẫn viên, vé tham quan theo chương trình.
• Xe đưa đón tại điểm hẹn.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế trong suốt chuyến đi (tham khảo thông tin chi tiết tại Cong ty du lich Fiditour, tour du lich, du lich Viet Nam, khu du lich)

GIÁ TOUR DU LICH THAI LAN KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
• Hộ chiếu, xe vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
• Tiền điện thoại, giặt ủi, cước hành lý quá quy định, lệ phí chụp ảnh tại các điểm tham quan.
• Tiền bồi dưỡng nhân viên phục vụ, hướng dẫn viên, tài xế và các chi phí cá nhân khác…

DỊCH VỤ TỰ CHỌN THÊM:
Nếu khách du lich thai lan có nhu cầu, HDV sẽ hướng dẫn khách du lich thai lan tham quan những điểm ngoài chương trình như:
• Nhảy dù, trượt nước, jetski (môtô nước), thám hiểm dưới đáy biển …
• Du thuyền trên sông Chaopraya.
• Thưởng thức Buffet trên nhà hàng Bayok Sky va ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Thủ Đô BangKok.
(Chi phí của các chương trình này không bao gồm trong giá tour)

ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR GIA TOUR DU LICH THAI LAN:
• Nếu quý khách thông báo hủy tour 10 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 10% giá tour du lich thai lan
• Từ sau 10 ngày đến trước 05 ngày, phí hoàn vé là 40% giá tour du lich thai lan
• Từ sau 05 ngày đến trước 03 ngày, phí hoàn vé là 60% giá tour du lich thai lan
• Từ 03 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 100% giá tour du lich thai lan
(Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc)

CHÍNH SÁCH ƯU ĐÃI:
• Khách du lich thai lan có thẻ VIP được giảm 1,5 %.
• Khách du lich thai lan có thẻ ưu đãi được giảm 1%.

----------


## ngoxuanvu

mình chỉ quan tâm tour này đợt mùng 2-9 thôi . cho mình chương trình tour vào ngày này nhé Thank

----------

